

Why do programmers talk less about design patterns now? - gedrap
https://www.quora.com/Why-do-programmers-talk-less-about-design-patterns-now?share=1

======
sreyaNotfilc
From the article... "I can add that the emphasis on design patterns reflects
limited imagination and creativity."

Quite strange that this is mentioned. From my understanding, many jobs out
there require a developer to know XYZ in order to hire them. Many jobs place
emphasis on a college education. Many jobs incorporate best practices and
standards for developing and testing software (or at least strive to). So, why
the bad blood for design patterns?

As a developer I see two different worlds -

1) Rudamentary Development - to the book design, implementation, testing

2) Hacker Life - experimentation and unconventional design, implementation,
testing

Both has its place in any project. You may need a quick hacker fix for one
project while the other may need a well documented/tested approach.

On my end, I haven't really learned much about Design Patterns. That's not to
say that its wrong, just never sat down and learn them. I wish I had. I think
it will actually improve my skillset and imagination quite a bit. The reason
why is that there are things that these patterns may take care off
automatically so that the developer can free up their thoughts and energy
towards creating new solutions.

Like the old adage from those Kung Fu movies: "Learn everything I teach, then
forget them". Meaning, discarding the standards once learned (thoroughly) may
lead to mastery and evolution of the subject.

------
pohl
"Design patterns are bug reports against your programming language." — Peter
Norvig

Maybe we're on the cusp of enlightenment.

------
VOYD
agile. Who has time?

